

Hacking how to find a life partner - tuxguy
http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/02/pick-life-partner.html

======
lutusp
Stories like this perpetuate a slowly dying myth -- that people are naturally
married and should feel unfulfilled if they're single. Some people are very
happy married, but the vast majority aren't (they're either unhappily married
or single), and that may be a natural statement about the human condition.

In the U.S. those who are single are increasing and are approaching an
absolute majority, and a majority are either single or unhappily married.
There may be a reason for this, rooted in the human condition.

Source:
[http://www.census.gov/newsroom/releases/archives/facts_for_f...](http://www.census.gov/newsroom/releases/archives/facts_for_features_special_editions/cb13-ff21.html)

Quote: "53.6%: Percentage of unmarried U.S. residents 18 and older who were
women in 2012; 46.4 percent were men. Source: America's Families and Living
Arrangements: 2012"

(53.6 + 43.4) / 2 = 48.5% overall

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Maybe we should work on making it easier to be happy, married. Because raising
children is definitely a better proposition with more than one parent - better
outcomes for everybody.

~~~
lutusp
Yes, perhaps, but it's well-established that having children strains a
relationship like nothing else. The simple way to make it easier to be happily
married is not to have children, but this advice will likely not be followed
-- it contradicts human nature.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
That strain is maybe due to a dysfunctional idea of marriage at present. That
can be changed.

~~~
lutusp
Yes, in a two-step process:

1\. Make people aware that marriage isn't remotely how it's popularly
portrayed -- it's more a business arrangement than a romantic fantasy.

2\. Popularize the idea that it's natural and expected, not a problem to be
solved, that nearly half the population is single.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
The 2nd is your opinion. Lots of single guys I know are miserable. There
definitely an under-served population here, and saying its natural and
expected isn't the whole solution.

